
Show HN: Automatic Student Verification in Minutes - twazzle
https://studentstat.us/
======
twazzle
changed to _seconds_ since actual GET request is instant. A student
verification process may take a couple minutes depending of the size of their
document and how quickly they verify their email.

~~~
twazzle
new post here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24479030](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24479030)

